# what to get in HO Couplers



## Bob Allen (Dec 14, 2018)

I started to get engines and cars. There are different ones, broke, and ones that have none. I was wondering what would the best way to go repairing and changing all to one kind of Couplers


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Use the menus to find your equipment by manufacturer name

https://www.kadee.com/conv/convpl.htm


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My recommendation would be to use only METAL couplers -- and right now that means either genuine Kadee or Walthers ProtoMaxx. Anything else (Accumate, McHenry, etc.) is plastic, and will eventually bend, distort, or break. Yes the metal ones are a little more expensive, but they're once and done.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As Dennis has shown Kadee has a special coupler for
any need. However, the standard #148 and #5 are
what most of us use to replace couplerson the greatest'
percentage of cars. I personally
prefer the 148 because it uses the 'whisker' centering
spring. That makes it easier to assemble. The #5 is
just as good but has a metal 'box' with edges that
act as centering springs. It is one more thing for
clumsy fingers to fiddle with. Also the 148 draft box
'top' snaps into a friction hold. I add a couple tiny
dabs of glue to 'lock' it.

Kadee also has couplers with the knuckle over set or
under set if you need that design for vertical alignment.

Many of us simply cut the couplers off of trucks. Then
body mount the draft boxes. It's best to screw them
on but glue holds almost as well.

You should get the PLASTIC Kadee coupler alignment tool.
Use of it will assure that the couplers will be at
the right height to match your other cars.

You might also want to replace plastic car wheels
with metal ones. Most freight cars use 33" wheels
while most passenger cars use 36". Just pull the
old wheels out and put the new ones in. I use
graphite type powdered lubricant in the axle
sockets.


Don


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Sergent Engineering has prototypical couplers if you're interested in going that way.
http://www.sergentengineering.com/


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The only problem with the Sergent couplers is that they don't work with anything else.


----------



## Bob Allen (Dec 14, 2018)

I want to thank all of you for the help you gave me.


----------

